
Show HN: TextPiper – shareable Unix-like text processing pipeline - tjchear
https://www.textpiper.com/grep?hackernews/sort?desc/uniq?
======
tjchear
Click on the slash to see a list of supported commands. You can compose a
sequence of text processing operations, and share the resulting link with your
coworkers/friends. Let me know if you wish to see certain operations
supported!

~~~
detaro
If you can still edit the title, you could add "Show HN:" to the front to
indicate it's something you made.

~~~
tjchear
Got it, thanks!

